# Red Snapper with Curry Leaves Flavor (Meen Kolumbu)



## vikas khanna (Feb 24, 2005)

Curry leaves have nothing to do with curry powder. They are tropical leaves with very strong flavor, just a few leaves change the flavor of the curry. This sweet and sour sauce brings out the wonderful flavor of the fish.

Serves 6

5 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 teaspoon coriander seeds
2 teaspoons cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon fenugreek seeds
13/4cup finely sliced onions
2 tablespoons tamarind pulp
1 teaspoon mustard seeds
15 fresh curry leaves
2 tablespoon minced garlic
1 teaspoon ground turmeric
4 tablespoons jaggery or brown sugar
salt to taste
1 pound thick fillet of red snapper
3 fresh curry leaves for garnish


1. Heat 2 tablespoons vegetable oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add coriander seeds, cayenne pepper and fenugreek seeds and saute till the spices change their color, about 5 
minutes.
2. Add the sliced onions and fry until they are golden brown, stirring occasionally, about 8 minutes. Remove and spread the mixture on a tray to cool. 
3. Transfer the onion mixture in a food processor or a blender and grind it to a fine paste. Add the tamarind pulp and a little water to make it smooth.
4. In a large skillet heat the remaining oil over medium heat. Add the mustard seeds and fry. As soon as they begin to pop, about 3 minutes add the curry leaves, minced
garlic and turmeric. Add the ground onion paste and stir well. Add water to make a sauce consistency. Add jaggery and salt and bring it to boil. Remove any scum from 
surface with a slotted spoon and then gently place the red snapper.
5. Cook till the fish fillet is fully cooked and flakes easily, about 10 minutes.
6. Transfer it to a serving dish and garnish with fresh curry leaves.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

This recipe made my mouth water! :lips: 

Thanks for posting it.


----------

